

For the First Time in My 20 Year Career, Microsoft is Irrelevant - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2011/01/for-the-first-time-in-my-20-year-career-microsoft-is-irrelevant/

======
octopus
I've used, mainly for development purposes, all major operating system of
today (Windows, Linux and Mac). I have to say that any of them can be used for
doing your work.

You can have a Unix like environment on Windows or on Apple, and you can have
nice GUIs on Linux.

The debate is basically based on ones tastes. But you can not say that
Microsoft is irrelevant, it could be of no use to you personally, but in the
end if you work on software development it will matter.

I can agree with you that Windows Phone 7 is a disaster, but Office 2010,
Windows 7 are success stories.

------
arkitaip
Fluff piece based on anecdotal evidence and confirmation bias. Oh, and last
time I heard something about Microsoft that mattered? Well, how about Windows
Phone 7? Kinect? Office 365? Windows Live Essentials 2011?

~~~
dwc
I've heard some good things about Windows Phone 7, but as far as I can tell it
actually _is_ irrelevant at this point. Android might be irrelevant as well.

What are Office 365 and Windows Live Essentials 2011? I have honestly not
heard of them, and I can't be bothered to look them up because office apps are
commodities, and I have trouble thinking anything with a name like Windows
Live Essentials is actually essential.

For me, the thing is that when I'm on a Mac, I miss having a _real_ unix
system, and when I'm on Linux or BSD I sometimes miss the easy things on Mac.
But I never find myself missing anything about Windows. The only time Windows
would make my life easier is when I find myself looking at some proprietary
file. And that doesn't make me long for Windows, but resent it.

Kinect is wicked cool, and _is_ relevant. MS needs to do more things like
this! Specifically, real innovation that's actually a game changer.

